# new to ttforum



## burningtyres87 (Oct 22, 2019)

Hello,

I am new to the ttforum, I have been looking around for a few days and decided to join because I am looking to buy an MK2 Audi TT.

I will post some pics and probably ask some (hopefully not too silly) questions before and after I make my purchase.

Thanks!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## burningtyres87 (Oct 22, 2019)

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------

